# My 8 month old sleeps on his stomach



## julielenore (Apr 29, 2004)

My 8 month old recently developed a preference for sleeping on his stomach. Is this safe at his age?


----------



## stanleymama (Dec 27, 2003)

All of my boys have been tummy sleepers. My youngest is 4 mos. and he will only have a good sleep if he is on his tummy. I think you have nothing to worry about


----------



## Cloth4Colin (Dec 12, 2004)

My cousin's daughter would ONLY sleep on her tummy from day one! She was just fine like that...when both my sister and I were born, the doctors told my mother to put us to bed on our tummys...that was the way it was for a long time...I don't think you should be too concerned either...is he turning his head to the side? When DS is on his tummy, he will bury his face in the mattress...needless to say, he doesn't like it...if his head were turned to the side, then I think he would be a-okay!


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

As soon as my daughter could turn over, she slept on her tummy. I think i was about 5 month.


----------



## sahm (Nov 19, 2001)

The advice that I've always heard is that once the child is old enough to flip on his stomach by himself, that's fine.


----------



## McTel (Oct 21, 2004)

My DS started rolling onto his stomach to sleep at 3 mos. For the first few nights I kept flipping him over, which of course woke him up







When I discussed it with the doctor she said that once they are able to put themselves into their preferred sleep position, there is really nothing you can do about it. If that's how your little one is comfortable, I'd leave it at that. . .


----------



## rileysmommy (Dec 11, 2004)

my 6 month old has always slept on his tummy when not sleeping with me. i have no idea why he prefers it, but he flat out screams when i try to put him to his back. and when i say screams, i mean that red in the face frantic scream. so the tummy it is. it definitaly strengthens their muscles quicker being on the tum. i would say if thats what your babe likes, then just go with it. just watch him and keep the covers at bay.


----------



## mamadege5 (Jan 5, 2005)

My 7 mos old has always slept on her tummy. When she is in bed with me, after nursing, she is fine on her back or side but if I put her down in bassinet...it's the tummy. "THEY" have gone back and forth on this issue....my first two were propped on side, next one were on tummys and last two advised "back to sleep"......however they sleep, let them imho!!


----------



## malibusunny (Jul 29, 2003)

My 8 month old sleeps on his stomach

so?







: let sleeping babes lie.


----------



## julielenore (Apr 29, 2004)

Thanks for all your replies, mamas. I will let him sleep. I had a friend whos son died at 7 months in his sleep. I have been paranoid ever since


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your friends baby. It's always hard to hear that they died in their sleep.

My dd2 used to sleeps on her back until she got sick when she was 9mths. Before that she slept on her back. I thought she would be more comfy to be on her tummy, to breathe better. She never wanted to go back on her back. So, she sleep on her tummy.

I'm not as worry because she moves and turn by herself. I do make sure that there is almost no stuff toys and that her blanket is only touching her shoulders and not higher than that.


----------



## Electra375 (Oct 2, 2002)

My dd has slept on her stomach since she could roll onto it. She hates being on her back. I would dare say she was 4 mo old sleeping on her tummy.

With the huge back to sleep campaign, there has been a failure to educate mothers that once your baby can move and goes onto their stomaches themselves, it is probably okay to leave them. No soft bedding or toys, etc.

I have read that not only is SIDs a breathing issue, but a heart issue as well. Some babies' hearts have stopped and they think it is from the weight of the body from being on their stomaches. I would hope by 6 mo old that if there were a heart problem, it would have been detected at well baby appts for those who still do them.

Have peace millions of babies lived sleeping on their stomaches.


----------

